# San Antonio Spurs @ New Orleans Hornets..12/14



## girllovesthegame

@


















8:30pm CST
New Orleans Arena​
Just a brief, short game thread. I will not be on board to participate tonight. I hope with all the injuries the Spurs don't make the Hornets look too bad on national tv.


----------



## bee-fan

I'll be at the arena tonight. Not looking for the Hornets to win, but instead come out and play a good solid game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im going to the game. Look for me behind the visitor bench with my purple LSU hat on!

If we play like we did vs Cleveland we could win this game. Our frontline depth without West concerns me. I'm just happy to see the Hornets play live again like I used to when they were here.


----------



## Aussie_Baller

Hope the Hornets win, first and probably only Hornets game on TV this season here in Australia and thats mostly because the Spurs are playing (who are ALWAYS on here and are the most boring team to watch). 

Go Hornets!


----------



## supermati

Well there's no Peja or West tonight but heck..., I can't wait.
An hour and 15 minutes left!


----------



## JS03

Cool, Back at New Orleans.


----------



## Diable

Aussie_Baller said:


> Hope the Hornets win, first and probably only Hornets game on TV this season here in Australia and thats mostly because the Spurs are playing (who are ALWAYS on here and are the most boring team to watch).
> 
> Go Hornets!


You can download a couple of Hornets games off sportbit.org and bt.davka.info last time I messed with this it was a pretty good quality and didn't take very long either.


----------



## truebluefan

Hornets 5-3 at home. 10-10 for the year. 

they really need peja against a team like the spurs but lets see what happens


----------



## truebluefan

chandler has the flu


----------



## truebluefan

parker for two.


----------



## truebluefan

Ginobli fouled by R Butler


----------



## Diable

Butler can't go a whole minute w/o picking up a cheap foul


----------



## truebluefan

Ginobli hits a 3. 5-0


----------



## truebluefan

Jacksons shot was blocked by Duncan

Bowen for 3. 8-0


----------



## truebluefan

13-2 ginobli has 8


----------



## truebluefan

jackson for 2. 13-4 

Parker scores 15-4


----------



## supermati

Man, I like Man, he has not been so awesome this season, and he's having some bad games, now, does he have to come and score against us...?:chill:


----------



## truebluefan

mason is fouled after a offensive rebound

ft good
second ft good.


----------



## truebluefan

parker for the layup 17-6 

Parker gets his second foul


----------



## supermati

Good, Parker has 2 fouls, Dude's unstoppable on the paint.


----------



## truebluefan

R Butler for 2


----------



## truebluefan

Elson called for the foul on the rebound.


----------



## supermati

Aww, don't miss the open shots!


----------



## truebluefan

simmons misses the dunk Mason rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan

Duncan for two. 19-10

Mason fouled:

ft good
second ft good


----------



## supermati

I think I saw Joshua...


----------



## truebluefan

Simmons fouls Ginobli

3 shot foul
Hits all 3. 22-12


----------



## truebluefan

Paul called for palming


----------



## truebluefan

dunk with the Dunk


----------



## truebluefan

Mason for 2. He has 10


----------



## supermati

I miss Tyson, Peja, and David, really, a lot.


----------



## truebluefan

Oberto is fouled. 

Missed first ft
good. 25-14


----------



## supermati

So far Mason is doing really good tonight.


----------



## supermati

Hilton to the line, he really is not a FT shooter...


----------



## truebluefan

Mason scores again. 

Armstrong gets fouled. 

ft no good. 


to 25-16 SA


----------



## supermati

Spurs got us cold from the start, hope we can catch up on the 2nd.


----------



## supermati

Hey truebluefan, any news on updates for the new layout?


----------



## truebluefan

wow air ball by Finley


----------



## truebluefan

supermati said:


> Hey truebluefan, any news on updates for the new layout?


they are trying to fix the things that is bad or things that wont work


----------



## TM

did anyone see Parker drop Paul to the ground with that hesitation move. You could tell Paul was mad cause he took the ball down the court really fast and tried to force a play. :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

armstrong ft is good
Second ft good. 

25-18


----------



## supermati

7 points away.


----------



## truebluefan

johnston for two


----------



## truebluefan

Pargo hits! He can get very hot!


----------



## truebluefan

Udrih for two


----------



## supermati

Really, I hope Pargo is turned on tonight
YES AND ONE!


----------



## Diable

I can't tell if that was out of his hand or not.I hope it was


----------



## truebluefan

Pargo steals and gets basket at buzzer. 29-24 

Spurs 55%
Hornets 45%

Mason 12
Ginobli 11


----------



## truebluefan

oh they took the shot away. I am surprised.


----------



## supermati

They don't coun't it! Damn...


----------



## truebluefan

johnston for two.


----------



## supermati

Still 7 away.


----------



## truebluefan

Nice shot by Oberto


----------



## truebluefan

Jackson hits


----------



## supermati

Marc with some range.


----------



## truebluefan

Bonner rebounds and scores.


----------



## supermati

I hate opposition tip ins.


----------



## supermati

Travel! Yup.


----------



## supermati

Rasual misses open 3.


----------



## supermati

Manu scores, again, again.
Paul misses, tell Paul to stop shooting unless he's open.


----------



## supermati

They were asleep on that play...


----------



## supermati

Half Time:
Spurs: 53
Hornets: 42

We gotta get stronger on defense, and well, here comes our not always great 3rd Q.


----------



## Aussie_Baller

If we can improve our defense and rebounding we are in with a chance. Really have to prevent them from getting more offensive boards.


----------



## kevin lewis

chris paul is the most overated point gaurd in the nba


----------



## supermati

kevin lewis said:


> chris paul is the most overated point gaurd in the nba


Everybody has an opinion.


----------



## supermati

kevin lewis said:


> chris paul is the most overated point gaurd in the nba


And watching your post history, you don't really make valid points at all, oh well.


----------



## supermati

The game is getting out of reach, team must step up NOW.


----------



## Aussie_Baller

kevin lewis said:


> chris paul is the most overated point gaurd in the nba


Looking through all your posts, your opinion is ****ed.

Manu with a nice flop and an 'I'm innocent' argument to the ref.


----------



## Diable

Who the hell is Doug West Reggie?


----------



## supermati

Diable said:


> Who the hell is Doug West Reggie?


 * Is the Timberwolves' all-time franchise leader in points (6,216) and steals (428) and ranks 2nd in assists (1,216) and 4th in rebounds (1,559)
* Made his NBA Playoffs debut in 1997, averaging 11.0 ppg and 2.0 apg in 3 games
* Recorded his 1,000th career assist against the Sacramento Kings on 1/15/96
* Led the Timberwolves in 1992-93 with a career-best 19.3 ppg
* Led the Timberwolves in field-goal percentage in 1991-92 (.518) and 1992-93 (.517) and in free-throw percentage in 1991-92 (.805) and 1994-95 (.837)
* Scored a career-high 39 points against the Golden State Warriors on 12/19/92
* Participated in the slam-dunk contest during the 1992 NBA All-Star Weekend in Orlando








Doug West:biggrin:


----------



## supermati

Everyone's getting minutes.


----------



## Diable

Maybe we should give Doug a call and see what he's up to.He can't be much worse than some of the guys who're getting minutes for us now.

I'm tired of this losing and it really irritates me to think that we'd almost certainly be something like 14-7 if we weren't just completely crippled


----------



## LineOFire

Diable said:


> Who the hell is Doug West Reggie?


:lol: I thought I was the only one hearing that. He said it three times I think!

Good to see Linton Johnson getting some minutes. Next time the Hornets will have everyone back and it should be a much tougher game. Good luck until then Hornets fans.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow that was a good ole fashioned *** whoopin.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Everybody has an opinion.


Yeah right. I'll bet Paul would drop KevinLewis. LOL! And it figures when someone who probably doesn't see Paul often and sees him when he has a bad game would say something like this.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Wow that was a good ole fashioned *** whoopin.


Deuuuuuuce!!!!!! LOL! I knew it would be bad but not that bad. Only 2 starters to start the game. The Hornets bench players aren't good enough to be getting those types of minutes. Paul didn't have much to work with out there. I'm surprised he managed to get 12 assists. Defense collapsed on him because no one else was a real threat out there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah right. I'll bet Paul would drop KevinLewis. LOL! And it figures when someone who probably doesn't see Paul often and sees him when he has a bad game would say something like this.


I had an extra two tickets to the game but I wasn't near a computer to tell you! We even had suite passes for the company suite I work for...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Off court pictures...










Tyson does indeed look sick in this pic. He shouldn't have even been there........................Dale Allen of Nike making a presentation to Tony & Chris...


----------



## Diable

I think Tyson should ask CP if he can borrow some style points.


----------

